# earpiece stopped working. HELP



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was successfully running das BAMF 4.9 with no problems. I tried flashing CM7 to my thunderbolt earlier this evening to see if I could get better battery life. I did a full wipe, cache and everything. Flashing the ROM seemed to go well. Then after it was all installed and setup I tried to make a call and quickly realized that there was NO sound at all coming from the earpiece. If I switch to speaker it works perfect. So I try to restore the nandroid backup I made of das BAMF and now it has the same problem. I tried flashing all of the gingerbread radios, nothing seems to work. Does anybody have any ideas? HELP!!


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Try doing a voice search, fixes some audio issues with cm7. Prolly not a radio issue. Could try a fresh install doing a format /system and /data along with wiping the usual. Doing a nandroid backup without wiping I think leaves some traces.. I.e. the sense trick to get GPS on CM


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

drone46 said:


> I was successfully running das BAMF 4.9 with no problems. I tried flashing CM7 to my thunderbolt earlier this evening to see if I could get better battery life. I did a full wipe, cache and everything. Flashing the ROM seemed to go well. Then after it was all installed and setup I tried to make a call and quickly realized that there was NO sound at all coming from the earpiece. If I switch to speaker it works perfect. So I try to restore the nandroid backup I made of das BAMF and now it has the same problem. I tried flashing all of the gingerbread radios, nothing seems to work. Does anybody have any ideas? HELP!!


Most likely it's a hardware failure, I had the same thing happen to my Incredible. Call up verizon and they will send you a new one.


----------



## aczaplicki (Jul 12, 2011)

I am also going to go with it being a hardware failure. Swapping radios will have no effect.


----------



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Called Verizon, they are shipping a new phone out today. Very few questions asked.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Make sure you unroot it before you send them yours.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes I did. unrooted, returned it to stock and wiped the heck out of everything.


----------

